# 2 HOUSE CALLS TODAY (TRUUCHA EXCLUSIVE)



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*THERE WERE 2 HOUSE CALLS THAT TOOK PLACE TODAY IN SOUTH CENTRAL

HERE R A FEW PICTURES, LOOK OUT FOR THE ENTIRE HOP ON VOL # 21*


[attachmentid=350409]

[attachmentid=350412]

[attachmentid=350415]


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

[attachmentid=350416]

[attachmentid=350417]


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

[attachmentid=350420]

[attachmentid=350421]


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice,whens the new one comin out?


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

[attachmentid=350423]


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

keep going truucha


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

You should take some of the proceeds from your video and buy those fools some bumpers.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I keep it plain 'In my white tee" ... count change 'In my white tee'.... :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 15 2005, 06:04 AM~4208388
> *You should take some of the proceeds from your video and buy those fools some bumpers.
> *


 :0


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD FOR BOTH HOMIES


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 15 2005, 06:04 AM~4208388
> *You should take some of the proceeds from your video and buy those fools some bumpers.
> *


i think he should give you some change too cause your avatar looks kind of sad.this guys are missing bumpers but you missing the whole car :0 dont hate


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 15 2005, 11:16 AM~4208836
> *i think he should give you some change too cause your avatar looks kind of sad.this guys are missing bumpers but you missing the whole car :0 dont hate
> *


STRAIGHT THA FUCK UP ...


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Nov 15 2005, 08:21 AM~4208875
> *STRAIGHT THA FUCK UP ...
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

nice pics .......as always


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 15 2005, 11:16 AM~4208836
> *i think he should give you some change too cause your avatar looks kind of sad.this guys are missing bumpers but you missing the whole car :0 dont hate
> *


Thats cuz the frame is getting wrapped and i will put all the body panels on once the frame is done. At least i dont have a stock car in my avatar :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 15 2005, 10:24 AM~4208898
> *Thats cuz the frame is getting wrapped and i will put all the body panels on once the frame is done. At least i dont have a stock car in my avatar  :uh:
> *


IF YOU ONLY KNEW WHAT HOMIE HAD :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 15 2005, 08:24 AM~4208898
> *Thats cuz the frame is getting wrapped and i will put all the body panels on once the frame is done. At least i dont have a stock car in my avatar  :uh:
> *


little do you know thats one of 7 cars idiot boy that i got and thats not including the extra shit i got :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

House call's are the shit. Just need some in the midwest.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 15 2005, 11:27 AM~4208918
> *little do you know thats one of 7 cars idiot boy that i got and thats not including the extra shit i got  :biggrin:
> *


congratulations :worship: i have 7 also. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 15 2005, 09:23 AM~4208894
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What's up? Ready to trade yet?? :biggrin:


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 15 2005, 02:30 AM~4207918
> *[attachmentid=350423]
> *


BUNCH OF patato CHIPPERRRRRRS :biggrin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 15 2005, 07:04 AM~4208388
> *You should take some of the proceeds from your video and buy those fools some bumpers.
> *


*
WELL WHEN YOUR CAR STARTS TO HIT OVER 60 INCHES MAYBE YOU WOULD UNDERSTAND,, WHENS THE LAST TIME YOU HOP YOUR CAR ???????*


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 15 2005, 12:05 PM~4209924
> *
> WELL WHEN YOUR CAR STARTS TO HIT OVER 60 INCHES MAYBE YOU WOULD UNDERSTAND,, WHENS THE LAST TIME YOU HOP YOUR CAR ???????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again. Truucha keep doing your thang, if thats what the majority of your audience wants!
......but If you were open to suggestions, I and was granted a wish list, I would like to see a 3 part truucha video. 1st part = bumperless junk-yard hoppers to satisfy the LA area folks, 2nd part= street cruising, (ie. gas hopping, rolling 3's etc.) 3rd= some show car and build up coverage, sorta like what you did w/ Hollywood Bob on vol.20
But you would have to ask yourself "What demographic is buying the most of videos"? West coast folks, Miwest folks???????


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 15 2005, 02:05 PM~4209924
> *
> WELL WHEN YOUR CAR STARTS TO HIT OVER 60 INCHES MAYBE YOU WOULD UNDERSTAND,, WHENS THE LAST TIME YOU HOP YOUR CAR ???????
> *


gee lets see probably never since i pulled it off the frame as soon as i bought it. And you cant tell me you cant hit 60" with a bumper :uh:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 15 2005, 01:14 PM~4210025
> *And you cant tell me you cant hit 60" with a bumper  :uh:
> *



Thats impossible!!! You're crazy.......












.....













....












:biggrin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 15 2005, 12:14 PM~4210025
> *gee lets see probably never since i pulled it off the frame as soon as i bought it. And you cant tell me you cant hit 60" with a bumper  :uh:
> *


*
WELL WHEN YOU HOP YOUR CAR TWICE A WEEK FOR ABOUT 2 YEARS STRAIGHT SHIT STARTS TO BREAK AN FALL APART*


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*THAT'S FUNNY,,, I WENT TO THE MIDWEST 3 TIMES THIS YEAR AN I HAVE NEVER SEEN THAT CAR ????

BY THE WAY WHEN WAS THAT PICTURE TAKEN ??????
BECAUSE I HAVE GONE TO THE SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN THE LAST 3 YEARS AN I HAVE NOT SEEN THAT CAR HOP THERE ??? WAS THAT PICTURE TAKEN MAYBE ABOUT 4 YR'S AGO ????*

[attachmentid=350837]



*I THINK PAT HAS BEEN HOPPING THAT WHITE CAPRICE FOR ABOUT 3 YEARS STRAIGHT,, ABOUT 3 TIMES A WEEK ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

I CAN ALSO POST PICTURES ON HERE OF CARS HITTING 60+,, OR I MEAN 45 INCHES + LIKE THIS BLUE CAR,,,,,,,,,,, CLEANER AN ALOT BETTER THEN THAT,, BUT THIS CARS HAVENT BEEN OUT THERE FOR 3 YEARS STRAIGHT,, WHICH I WOULD BELIEVE IS THE SAME REASON YOURS ISNT MISSING ANY PARTS ???????????????????????? *


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 15 2005, 12:11 PM~4210000
> *But you would have to ask yourself  "What demographic is buying the most of videos"? West coast folks, Miwest folks???????
> *


WHAT ABOUT US "EAST COAST FOLKS"???:angry: Believe it or not. Alot of us East Coast homies purchase Truucha's videos also.


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Nov 15 2005, 12:39 PM~4210204
> *WHAT ABOUT US "EAST COAST FOLKS"???:angry: Believe it or not. Alot of us East Coast homies purchase Truucha's videos also.
> *


* WELL LOOK OUT FOR VOL # 21,, I WAS IN FLORIDA THIS PAST WEEKEND WITH SOME SERIOUS HOPPING *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 15 2005, 08:16 AM~4208836
> *i think he should give you some change too cause your avatar looks kind of sad.this guys are missing bumpers but you missing the whole car :0 dont hate
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HITMANN (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 15 2005, 09:24 AM~4208898
> *Thats cuz the frame is getting wrapped and i will put all the body panels on once the frame is done. At least i dont have a stock car in my avatar  :uh:
> *


I saw this plate on your ride country boy kick rocks fool you have no idea how to put it down.Using hay stacks to measure inches 
"GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE" LOL :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 15 2005, 01:26 PM~4210125
> *Thats impossible!!!  You're crazy.......
> .....
> ....
> ...


















60 PLUS INCHES WITH SHOCKS


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 15 2005, 01:56 PM~4210306
> *60 PLUS INCHES WITH SHOCKS
> 
> 
> ...



Thats all to the good! :thumbsup: 14s a little big on a malibu...but hey.... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 15 2005, 02:03 PM~4210349
> *Thats all to the good!  :thumbsup:  14s a little big on a malibu...but hey.... :biggrin:
> *


YOU NEED UR EYES CHECKED THOSE ARE 13S FOOL YOU DUMB AND BLIND


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 15 2005, 02:03 PM~4210349
> *Thats all to the good!  :thumbsup:  14s a little big on a malibu...but hey.... :biggrin:
> *


COME AND GET BROKEN OFF THATS ALL I GOT TO SAY


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 15 2005, 01:39 PM~4210203
> *THAT'S FUNNY,,, I WENT TO THE MIDWEST 3 TIMES THIS YEAR AN I HAVE NEVER SEEN THAT CAR ????
> 
> BY THE WAY WHEN WAS THAT PICTURE TAKEN ??????
> ...


If you think that is 45...no wonder you guys claim 80 and 90 inches on cars doing 60-70s. :biggrin: 

This car was on one of YOUR tapes. I took the footage that made it on your tape :biggrin: Yes...a few years ago or so. It was hopped quite a bit also. It is on a couple of Young Hogg tapes as well. :cheesy: The car did 60" the first time out...and then it was built to do more..high 60s is what it could hit in that still pic (pic is not at the highest point of course).  The owner took it apart to make it better. It will always have bumpers.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 15 2005, 02:04 PM~4210358
> *YOU NEED UR EYES CHECKED THOSE ARE 13S FOOL  YOU DUMB AND BLIND
> *



No I need my monitor checked...its SUCKs here at work. Can hardly see shit.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 15 2005, 02:08 PM~4210391
> *If you think that is 45...no wonder you guys claim 80 and 90 inches on cars doing 60-70s.  :biggrin:
> 
> This car was on one of YOUR tapes.  I took the footage that made it on your tape  :biggrin: Yes...a few years ago or so.  It was hopped quite a bit also.  It is on a couple of Young Hogg tapes as well.  :cheesy:  The car did 60" the first time out...and then it was built to do more..high 60s is what it could hit in that still pic (pic is not at the highest point of course).    The owner took it apart to make it better.  It will always have bumpers.
> *


BUT YOU STILL DIDNT ANSWER ME YOUR BLIND AND STUPID OR WHAT LIKE I SAID COME AND GET SOME MAKE SURE YOU BRING YOU PIGGY BANK WITH YOU :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 15 2005, 02:10 PM~4210405
> *BUT YOU STILL DIDNT ANSWER ME YOUR BLIND AND STUPID  OR WHAT  LIKE I SAID COME AND GET SOME  MAKE SURE YOU BRING YOU PIGGY BANK  WITH YOU  :biggrin:
> *



Read before you post ^^^^^^^^ :angry:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 little malibu doing 91 inches on 13s


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 15 2005, 02:13 PM~4210426
> *Read before you post  ^^^^^^^^    :angry:
> *


I DID COME GET SOME WILL BE READY FOR THE 1ST TALKIN ALL THAT SHIT BRING YO ASS DOWN HERE AND GET BROKEN OFF WITH A SINGLE PUMP ON SHOCKS


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

big chippin ,ill pay for your trip to new years ,,,,,come down ,,,,,and get served


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 15 2005, 02:15 PM~4210437
> *I DID COME GET SOME  WILL BE READY FOR THE 1ST  TALKIN ALL THAT SHIT BRING YO ASS DOWN HERE AND GET BROKEN OFF  WITH A  SINGLE PUMP ON SHOCKS
> *


I guess so...cuz I don't want a single pump 'hopper'.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 15 2005, 02:15 PM~4210444
> *big chippin ,ill pay for your trip to new years ,,,,,come down ,,,,,and get served
> *



If I don't get served....do I have to pay the trip back? :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 15 2005, 02:15 PM~4210447
> *I guess so...cuz I don't want a single pump 'hopper'.
> *


YOU PROBABLY DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 15 2005, 02:17 PM~4210455
> *YOU PROBABLY DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR
> *



I don't! All I do is diss...I mean dance!

<======


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 15 2005, 02:16 PM~4210454
> *If I don't get served....do I have to pay the trip back?    :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU DONT GET SERVED I`LL PAY FOR YOUR TRIP BACK HOW IS THAT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 15 2005, 02:17 PM~4210462
> *I don't!  All I do is diss...I mean dance!
> 
> <======
> *


SO THATS YOU IN YOUR AVI.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 15 2005, 02:14 PM~4210434
> *:0 little malibu doing 91 inches on 13s
> *




295/99 R 13s!!!! Where is the front end? Its stuck too! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 15 2005, 02:16 PM~4210454
> *If I don't get served....do I have to pay the trip back?    :biggrin:
> *


COME ON BIG CHIPPIN :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 15 2005, 02:19 PM~4210474
> *SO THATS YOU IN YOUR AVI.
> *



Yes!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 15 2005, 12:19 PM~4210476
> *295/99 R 13s!!!!    Where is the front end?  Its stuck too!  :biggrin:
> *


dont hate gavacho,,,,,,,,,,you know you tried copying the locke up and still cant see it,,,those are just wounds from every day play


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 15 2005, 02:19 PM~4210477
> *COME ON BIG CHIPPIN  :biggrin:
> *



I don't have a car....all this shit talking for nothing. :tears:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 15 2005, 02:21 PM~4210490
> *I don't have a car....all this shit talking for nothing.  :tears:
> *


THEN GET YOUR ASS BACK TO WORK AND LET THE GROWN MEN TALK 
KICK ROCKS :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ole bag of chippin :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 15 2005, 02:21 PM~4210489
> *dont hate gavacho,,,,,,,,,,you know you tried copying the locke up and still cant see it,,,those are just wounds from every day play
> *


that pic is from 2003...don't think we have seen the car since... :dunno: And that rear end is not stable for normal driving like the blue monte. :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 15 2005, 03:43 PM~4210229
> * WELL LOOK OUT FOR VOL # 21,, I WAS IN FLORIDA THIS PAST WEEKEND WITH SOME SERIOUS HOPPING
> *


THATS RIGHT! HE SAID FLORIDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 15 2005, 02:22 PM~4210496
> *THEN GET YOUR ASS BACK TO WORK AND LET THE GROWN MEN TALK
> KICK ROCKS  :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tongue:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 15 2005, 12:23 PM~4210502
> *that pic is from 2003...don't think we have seen the car since...  :dunno:  And that rear end is not stable for normal driving like the blue monte.  :biggrin:
> *


little do you know chicken head


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 15 2005, 02:34 PM~4210555
> *little do you know chicken head
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 15 2005, 02:53 PM~4210683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 15 2005, 01:53 PM~4210683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


homie go back to bed and stop dreaming about having a car hopping :uh:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Ok....but if I go to bed...I might dream of having a hopper! :dunno: No promises.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 15 2005, 01:08 PM~4210774
> *Ok....but if I go to bed...I might dream of having a hopper!  :dunno: No promises.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN YOU LOOK GAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 15 2005, 04:08 PM~4210774
> *Ok....but if I go to bed...I might dream of having a hopper!  :dunno: No promises.
> 
> 
> ...


lmao


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Nov 15 2005, 03:10 PM~4210789
> *DAMN YOU LOOK GAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



YOU LIKE IT DON'T YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 15 2005, 01:08 PM~4210774
> *Ok....but if I go to bed...I might dream of having a hopper!  :dunno: No promises.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: Dude are you like in the Air Force or Do you live in a dorm room or somehting :uh:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

wait a minute your in the Air force homie cuz your shoe polish is right on the floor next to your locker homie :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 15 2005, 02:11 PM~4210799
> *YOU LIKE IT DON'T YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 15 2005, 12:43 PM~4210229
> * WELL LOOK OUT FOR VOL # 21,, I WAS IN FLORIDA THIS PAST WEEKEND WITH SOME SERIOUS HOPPING
> *


Yeah i was there. Had a great time. I'm the one on the right in this picture with you.
[attachmentid=350903]


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 15 2005, 01:53 PM~4210683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jinx64 (Dec 5, 2004)

when will it be out?


----------



## HITMANN (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINJA_@Nov 15 2005, 01:23 PM~4210505
> *THATS RIGHT! HE SAID FLORIDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU SAW FLORIDA ON TRUUCHA? THATS ALL IM SAYIN


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Whats this OG's name. His white Caprice is tight!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Nov 15 2005, 06:09 PM~4212745
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT BE PAT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 15 2005, 01:15 PM~4210444
> *big chippin ,ill pay for your trip to new years ,,,,,come down ,,,,,and get served
> *


is this open to all travelers or what?


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

bumpers or not you got to appreciate what truucha does for the lowrider scene and dont act like your not amazed at these cars doing crazy inches i dont have a hopper or dont think i ever will but these guys put alot of hard work into these rides almost as much as a show builder would so dont hate give credit when credits due peace thanx for the pix truucha !! :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 15 2005, 08:14 PM~4213545
> *bumpers or not you got to appreciate what truucha does for the lowrider scene and dont act like your not amazed at these cars doing crazy inches i dont have a hopper or dont think i ever will but these guys put alot of hard work into these rides almost as much as a show builder would so dont hate  give credit when credits due  peace thanx for the pix truucha !! :biggrin:
> *


id be ashamed to be seen rolling like that keep that bullshit in compton where it belongs and out of the shows and magazines


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe+Nov 15 2005, 07:04 AM~4208388-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i herd round the vine youre the one i should see when it comes to 
Juice


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Nov 15 2005, 10:17 PM~4213573
> *id be ashamed to be seen rolling like that keep that bullshit in compton where it belongs and out of the shows and magazines
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Even though I don't agree w/ the Cali folks, I still respect there hard work though


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 15 2005, 07:39 PM~4210203
> *THAT'S FUNNY,,, I WENT TO THE MIDWEST 3 TIMES THIS YEAR AN I HAVE NEVER SEEN THAT CAR ????
> 
> BY THE WAY WHEN WAS THAT PICTURE TAKEN ??????
> ...


tRUUCHa DON'T EVEN BOTHER BRO THEY NOTHING BUT HATERS THAT DON'T HAVE A CLUE.yOU SEE WHAT WE HAVE TO PUT UP WITH OUT HERE.They had some cars that hopp high but total i think this car went two like 4 shows maybe so no they don't have a clue about hopping every weekend like out there.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Nov 16 2005, 03:17 AM~4213573
> *id be ashamed to be seen rolling like that keep that bullshit in compton where it belongs and out of the shows and magazines
> *


You don't even have a car bike boy so shut the fuck up.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 15 2005, 08:19 PM~4210474
> *SO THATS YOU IN YOUR AVI.
> *


Big gimpin makes that dude look like a gangster.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 15 2005, 11:09 PM~4213940
> *You don't even have a car bike boy so shut the fuck up.
> *


 :uh: why don't you take off your bumpers, or header panel so you can be cool too then


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

its cali they hoppin scene is so big over every one whats some that will beat another car, cars going to get beat up, they want the bragin rights , so that aint going to stop, what they suppost to built show car hoppers?? hoppin in da streets is big over there


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I got them KC DFL boys shitting in there pants thats why they haven't came out with nothing and they will hate on this one too watch


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shit honestly with as much as these guys hop there is no way to keep the cars together. constant abuse, shit look at nene in the last dvd what did he hop 8 times, maybe more. i am actually glad the scene is the way it is around here we can keep our shit nice and complete you know lowriders but hey i got nothing but respect for what them cali boys are doing. i am not a fan of cars with no front ends but i understand if you are hopping 2 and 3 times a week. i myself would rather have a clean car hitting 50-60 then a chunk of ass hitting 90. but you have to admit them boys are doing it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

do they know it got 20 pumps in da back lol j/k


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 15 2005, 11:39 PM~4214137
> *shit honestly with as much as these guys hop there is no way to keep the cars together.  constant abuse, shit look at nene in the last dvd what did he hop 8 times, maybe more. i am actually glad the scene is the way it is around here we can keep our shit nice and complete you know lowriders but hey i got nothing but respect for what them cali boys are doing. i am not a fan of cars with no front ends but i understand if you are hopping 2 and 3 times a week. i myself would rather have a clean car hitting 50-60 then a chunk of ass hitting 90. but you have to admit them boys are doing it
> *


yea they are and shit my car is already falling apart but it will get put back together cus we have time I can see how it would get to the point where someone will say fuck why put it back on if its just going to fall right off and parts are not cheap like moldings and all


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats just there hoppers im prettey sure that they got clean cars they be dippin in


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 15 2005, 10:41 PM~4214157
> *yea they are and shit my car is already falling apart but it will get put back together cus we have time I can see how it would get to the point where someone will say fuck why put it back on if its just going to fall right off and parts are not cheap like moldings and all
> *


dam carnal isee one molding gone and half a bezel on the passenger side what happened thats one clean as cadi still


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 15 2005, 11:51 PM~4214220
> *dam carnal isee one molding gone and half a bezel on the passenger side what happened thats one clean as cadi still
> *


thats what happens when you hop  but I have time to put it back on actually already done  it will probably fall right off again though


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 15 2005, 09:39 PM~4214137
> *shit honestly with as much as these guys hop there is no way to keep the cars together.  constant abuse, shit look at nene in the last dvd what did he hop 8 times, maybe more. i am actually glad the scene is the way it is around here we can keep our shit nice and complete you know lowriders but hey i got nothing but respect for what them cali boys are doing. i am not a fan of cars with no front ends but i understand if you are hopping 2 and 3 times a week. i myself would rather have a clean car hitting 50-60 then a chunk of ass hitting 90. but you have to admit them boys are doing it
> *


real talk :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

fuck it as long as they doin them big inches..haha :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 15 2005, 11:55 PM~4214262
> *fuck it as long as they doin them big inches..haha :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


you know it


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 15 2005, 10:55 PM~4214262
> *fuck it as long as they doin them big inches..haha :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


eso si ...........


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

as long as we doin it and having fun too fuck what everyone else thinks...


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

you cant make haters understand that when you are doing serius inches,its hard keeping shit in one place.i dont like having my car with out a bumpper but i dont have a choice. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 16 2005, 12:09 AM~4214374
> *you cant make haters understand that when you are doing serius inches,its hard keeping shit in one place.i dont like having my car with out a bumpper but i dont have a choice. :biggrin:
> *


I hear you bro


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah seriously the only difference is out here we have time to keep our shit right. what do we get 2 good hop offs a month. so if we have to get touch ups done and make sure parts are right we can. you cant do that hopping 3 times a week, but i would sure damn try


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 15 2005, 10:37 PM~4214130
> *I got them KC DFL boys shitting in there pants thats why they haven't came out with nothing and they will hate on this one too watch
> *



"shitting"....No you don't....your car is definitely finally doing it...no disagreement there....but your tires are still way too big for our taste and you have 16 batteries. :biggrin: Thats not hate...thats called preference.  Our monte still does more inches with less batteries and smaller wheels and tires....thats not hate...thats keeping it real. :dunno:  :biggrin: I'm glad you kept the bumpers on! :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

still on the more inches with the MC thing huh.... lolol.... THAT car aint even got bumpers...lololo.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

where is the popcorn when you need it
:0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 15 2005, 11:16 PM~4214415
> *still on the more inches with the MC thing huh.... lolol.... THAT car aint even got bumpers...lololo.
> *



And real I'm not trying to compare the cars because the monte is a G-body and Nim's is a caddy....they really shouldn't be compared...but to say we are "shitting in our pants"...Come on now. :ugh:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

time and time again why do people got to hate


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ok not shitting but maybe piss'n


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 16 2005, 12:19 AM~4214430
> *And real I'm not trying to compare the cars because the monte is a G-body and Nim's is a caddy....they really shouldn't be compared...but to say we are "shitting in our pants"...Come on now.  :ugh:
> *


ok I was going to say you can't compare


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 15 2005, 11:20 PM~4214443
> *ok not shitting but maybe piss'n
> *


My leg is dry. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 15 2005, 11:19 PM~4214430
> *And real I'm not trying to compare the cars because the monte is a G-body and Nim's is a caddy....they really shouldn't be compared...but to say we are "shitting in our pants"...Come on now.  :ugh:
> *


NO BUMPER!!!!!!!!!!! LOLOLOLOL..... and what happen now, i swear we were the ones saying you cant compare the two since the begining, but now you want to finally come out and say the same...what a joke. How bout you go put a bumper on that MC and then change your mind later... and i never said shitting in your pants.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

you coming down for the first?the invte is there heck your ticket is even payed for
thats how the M does it come down bring something to its been a min that I haven't seen you all hopping


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 15 2005, 11:22 PM~4214453
> *NO BUMPER!!!!!!!!!!!  LOLOLOLOL..... and what happen now, i swear we were the ones saying you cant compare the two since the begining, but now you want to finally come out and say the same...what a joke. How bout you go put a bumper on that MC and then change your mind later... and i never said shitting in your pants.
> *


I know YOU didn't say "shitting" silver.  I see a bumper! :biggrin: A nice and solid one. :cheesy:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

PEOPLE HATE TO LOVE US......


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 16 2005, 12:22 AM~4214453
> *NO BUMPER!!!!!!!!!!!  LOLOLOLOL..... and what happen now, i swear we were the ones saying you cant compare the two since the begining, but now you want to finally come out and say the same...what a joke. How bout you go put a bumper on that MC and then change your mind later... and i never said shitting in your pants.
> *


I said shitting LOL


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 15 2005, 11:23 PM~4214459
> *you coming down for the first?the invte is there heck your ticket is even payed for
> thats how the M does it come down bring something to its been a min that I haven't seen you all hopping
> *



We definitely want to make it out to Cali for a hop.....Just don't know if the 1st is the right time.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

he ment front bumpers :uh:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

bumper or bumperless the only bumper that counts is the BACKBUMPER,,,,fools :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 15 2005, 11:23 PM~4214461
> *I know you didn't say "shitting" silver.    I see a bumper!  :biggrin:  A nice and solid one.  :cheesy:
> *



why you fronting homie, post a pic of the front of the car when its coming down from a hop...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 16 2005, 12:25 AM~4214473
> *We definitely want to make it out to Cali for a hop.....Just don't know if the 1st is the right time.
> *


oh come on now you'll be safe


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 15 2005, 11:25 PM~4214477
> *why you fronting homie, post a pic of the front of the car when its coming down from a hop...
> *



Here its on its way down. I see a whole front end. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 15 2005, 11:26 PM~4214482
> *oh come on now you'll be safe
> *


I ain't tripping on that. :biggrin: We just want to make it good.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

once again.....ANOTHER MC with NO BUMPER... damn and to come on here dawgin other hoppers with no bumpers, the nerve..haha


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

heres the popcorn








and a beer


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

im out. peace


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Dan come on those are not bumpers man I can't belive you won't admit it yea the front is almost complete all you need is the front bumper and then tell me what you hitting :uh: haters hating on there own rides wow


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 15 2005, 10:23 PM~4214461
> *I know YOU didn't say "shitting" silver.    I see a bumper!  :biggrin:  A nice and solid one.  :cheesy:
> *


a solid one :0 damn fabian was right lol jk :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

heres for all the haters laters


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 15 2005, 10:33 PM~4214523
> *heres the popcorn
> 
> 
> ...


bbbbbbbbbbbbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 15 2005, 11:33 PM~4214523
> *heres the popcorn
> 
> 
> ...


dam i swear this topic blew up quick !!!! chingado


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 16 2005, 12:28 AM~4214495
> *Here its on its way down.  I see a whole front end.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


even your homie I forgot his name but he's ven in shock in the pic he's like wheres the front bumper


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 16 2005, 12:38 AM~4214556
> *dam i swear this topic blew up quick !!!! chingado
> *


thats what happens all the time :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 15 2005, 11:39 PM~4214562
> *thats what happens all the time  :biggrin:
> *


majestics have always been known for quality hoppers i dont see why you guys get so much shit for that :dunno: yeah some are missing parts but for the simple reason of the abuse they are given throughout hopping its bound to happen you guys just keep doing your thing as long as you guys know what you got thats all that matters que no carnal 
??


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 16 2005, 12:43 AM~4214579
> *majestics have always been known for quality hoppers i dont see why you guys get so much shit for that :dunno: yeah some are missing parts but for the simple reason of the abuse they are given throughout hopping its bound to happen you guys just keep doing your thing as long as you guys know what you got thats all that matters que no carnal
> ??
> *


simon que si


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 15 2005, 11:42 PM~4214575
> *:uh:
> *


que ondas con eso carnal no soy joto ??


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 15 2005, 11:46 PM~4214589
> *que ondas con eso carnal no soy joto ??
> *


ay no :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 16 2005, 12:46 AM~4214589
> *que ondas con eso carnal no soy joto ??
> *


I changed it LOL


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 15 2005, 11:47 PM~4214591
> *I changed it LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: este guey lol


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 15 2005, 09:43 PM~4214579
> *majestics have always been known for quality hoppers i dont see why you guys get so much shit for that :dunno: yeah some are missing parts but for the simple reason of the abuse they are given throughout hopping its bound to happen you guys just keep doing your thing as long as you guys know what you got thats all that matters que no carnal
> ??
> *


this is how the car used to look before hitting major inches


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Ok this is for the guys that say they can't get major inches with no bumpers or front ends here some pics to prove you wrong this car is not doing 80-90 inces buts it did 78 with a front bumper no chains it had SHOCKS and still sat with the back bumper like 13"s off the ground all the way down so if you guys can figure out how to get your car to do the major inces im sure you can figure out how to modify them to be complete cars with BUMPERS


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

true but then again they won't be in the 90's I guess its more about who is the highest


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 15 2005, 11:50 PM~4214605
> *this is how the car used to look before hitting major inches
> *


nice!!, hey the house in your avie looks familiar from truucha i think?? oh well it dont matter was that the car nene showed the build up on ??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

NOW I DONT LIKE THIS EITHER BUT CLEARLY HE MODIFIED THE CAR TO STILL HAVE A REAR BUMPER SO YOU ALL CAN DO IT TO HAVE A FRONT BUMPER. SHOVE IT UP IN THE PLATICE BUMPER COVER THEN NO ONE CAN COMPLAIN ABOUT YOUR CARS BEING COMPLETE


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 15 2005, 09:52 PM~4214617
> *Ok this is for the guys that say they can't get major inches with no bumpers or front ends here some pics to prove you wrong this car is not doing 80-90 inces buts it did 78 with a front bumper no chains and still sat with the back bumper like 13"s off the ground all the way down so if you guys can figure out how to get your car to do the major inces im sure you can figure out how to modify them to be complete cars
> *


you said it your self is doing 78 i went to the frisco show and did 80 with my bumper


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 15 2005, 10:50 PM~4214605
> *this is how the car used to look before hitting major inches
> *


i dont think i like those 3 d graphics at the bottom of the door. jk feel like being a smart ass


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 15 2005, 09:56 PM~4214640
> *i dont think i like those 3 d graphics at the bottom of the door. jk feel like being a smart ass
> *


hey dont you supost to be asleep .lol. what time is it out there right now?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shit its one and you are right im out good night homies


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 15 2005, 09:56 PM~4214636
> *you said it your self is doing 78 i went to the frisco show and did 80 with my bumper
> *


Ok is this your car or nene or is thie nene under a different name either way im sure you can modiy the car to do what ever it is now and be complete are you guys going to start notching your crossmember to get more inches too in one pic of this car i think its in the SAN JO topic u can cleary see where the crossmember of the car has been hitting the frame either way no one is syain gyour guys car arnt doing big inches but make them complete i look at it liek this you build a nice hopper all painted leafed custom wheels tire int its ok to have it not complete but if you did th same work or even the same car and had it not complete would it be ok to be a show car proably not so why have you hopper not omplete?????


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 15 2005, 10:52 PM~4214617
> *Ok this is for the guys that say they can't get major inches with no bumpers or front ends here some pics to prove you wrong this car is not doing 80-90 inces buts it did 78 with a front bumper no chains it had SHOCKS and still sat with the back bumper like 13"s off the ground all the way down so if you guys can figure out how to get your car to do the major inces im sure you can figure out how to modify them to be complete cars with BUMPERS
> *


damn homie your about as dumb as a pile of bricks

nene's cutty>>>>>>>>>>>>your cutty


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Nov 15 2005, 10:01 PM~4214682
> *damn homie your about as dumb as a pile of bricks
> 
> nene's cutty>>>>>>>>>>>>your cutty
> *


OK shit for brains its not even my car but it is complete and has been out for over 3 years lets see what your hopper looks like after 3 years i never said nene's car wasnt nice


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 16 2005, 12:01 AM~4214681
> *Ok is this your car or nene or is thie nene under a different name either way im sure you can modiy the car to do what ever it is now and be complete are you guys going to start notching your crossmember to get more inches too in one pic of this car i think its in the SAN JO topic u can cleary see where the crossmember of the car has been hitting the frame either way no one is syain gyour guys car arnt doing big inches but make them complete i look at it liek this you build a nice hopper all painted leafed custom wheels tire int its ok to have it not complete but if you did th same work or even the same car and had it not complete would it be ok to be a show car proably not so why have you hopper not omplete?????
> *


yeah at first i thought it was nene under a diffrent name too


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 15 2005, 11:04 PM~4214701
> *OK shit for brains its not even my car but it is complete and has been out for over 3 years lets see what your hopper looks like after 3 years
> *


so what i dont give a shit how long its been out it is still a piece of shit


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Nov 15 2005, 10:07 PM~4214714
> *so what i dont give a shit how long its been out it is still a piece of shit
> *


Ya ok what ever u say and ur ca is probably no comlete either if you even have one


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 15 2005, 11:37 PM~4214548
> *a solid one :0 damn fabian was right lol jk :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



oh you dirty whore....you can bring a drill too. :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/ Looks like a car with a bumper to me.  Now we would have been screwed if the car was a cutlass or regal. We would have had to do something else.


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Nov 15 2005, 11:07 PM~4214714
> *so what i dont give a shit how long its been out it is still a piece of shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 15 2005, 11:09 PM~4214724
> *Ya ok  what ever u say
> *


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

where the lights at?


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 15 2005, 11:09 PM~4214724
> *Ya ok  what ever u say and ur ca is probably no comlete either if you even have one
> *


here you go dipshit


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Nov 15 2005, 10:11 PM~4214737
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I wouldnt be laughing if your claiming that car in your avi WOW talk about piece of SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Nov 15 2005, 11:15 PM~4214759
> *here you go dipshit
> *



damm that looks clean as fuck


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 15 2005, 11:09 PM~4214727
> *oh you dirty whore....you can bring a drill too.  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/  Looks like a car with a bumper to me.      Now we would have been screwed if the car was a cutlass or regal.  We would have had to do something else.
> *


no im not a dirty whore i wash. by the way who cares we are talking aobut piece of shit g bodies :biggrin: and on that note good night to all


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Nov 15 2005, 10:15 PM~4214759
> *here you go dipshit
> *


Thanks DIPSHIT im happy you have a nice COMPLETE CAR at least you have your witts about you to keep the car complete


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 16 2005, 01:09 AM~4214727
> *oh you dirty whore....you can bring a drill too.   :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/   Looks like a car with a bumper to me.       Now we would have been screwed if the car was a cutlass or regal.   We would have had to do something else.
> *


bumper cover get it right im out peace


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont normaly jump into shit that I dont got anything to do with but that 64 dont got shit on even 25% of Big Tonys rides :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Nov 15 2005, 10:56 PM~4214939
> *I dont normaly jump into shit that I dont got anything to do with but that 64 dont got shit on even 25% of Big Tonys rides  :thumbsdown:
> *


Thanksbut i give the DIPSHIT credit his car is NICE


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 16 2005, 12:06 AM~4214993
> *Thanksbut i give the DIPSHIT credit his car is NICE
> *


finish your cars and buy my wagon too. make it a hopper :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Nov 15 2005, 11:10 PM~4215013
> *finish your cars and buy my wagon too. make it a hopper  :biggrin:
> *


I would buy your car BUT you won't give me a deal on it LOL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i know this,tony has some nice hoppers with his stable,and i know this that 64 is clean as hell.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

shoe box drops... case closed


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Nov 16 2005, 12:15 AM~4214759
> *here you go dipshit
> *



It looks pretty complete and pretty to me. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 15 2005, 11:52 PM~4214620
> *true but then again they won't be in the 90's I guess its more about who is the highest
> *



With that point made.....we could extend the rear trailing arms a foot...put 14s with 285/99 R14s on the monte. It hits hard enough to get over the point and would fall over to be the "highest".....but that would be straight up stupid. :dunno: At least we think so.  

Basically each class of cars has its own physical limitations. To have the wheels in the middle of rear wheel well when dumped, have it dump down to a low height, not get stuck, etc, etc. What do we do when we have physically topped the cars out.....(and don't say take the bumpers off :barf :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 16 2005, 12:18 AM~4214773
> *no im not a dirty whore i wash. by the way who cares we are talking aobut piece of shit g bodies :biggrin: and on that note good night to all
> *


HERE WE GO WITH THE G-BODY SHIT AGAIN :nono:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 16 2005, 12:09 PM~4216732
> *With that point made.....we could extend the rear trailing arms a foot...put 14s with 285/99 R14s on the monte.  It hits hard enough to get over the point and would fall over to be the "highest".....but that would be straight up stupid.  :dunno:  At least we think so.
> 
> Basically each class of cars has its own physical limitations.  To have the wheels in the middle of rear wheel well when dumped, have it dump down to a low height, not get stuck, etc, etc.  What do we do when we have physically topped the cars out.....(and don't say take the bumpers off  :barf  :biggrin:
> *


start hopping limos :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 16 2005, 12:08 PM~4217260
> *start hopping limos  :0
> *


Ok!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Nov 16 2005, 11:06 AM~4217246
> *HERE WE GO WITH THE G-BODY SHIT AGAIN :nono:
> *


i dont kno why people hate on g bodys? i love em especaily custom ones :biggrin: 
and i got acouple impalas but i got to have a gbody too!!
this one is a hopper too


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

THAT REGAL IS OFF DA HOOK!!! HATERZ CANT STAND G-BODY'S, BUT YET IT'S ON THERE MIND 24/7 THAT'S WHY THEY CONTINUE TO HATE :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 16 2005, 01:33 PM~4217398
> *Ok!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I think I just gave my self an idea :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Nov 16 2005, 01:53 PM~4217544
> *i dont kno why people hate on g bodys?  i love em especaily custom ones :biggrin:
> and i got acouple impalas but i got to have a gbody too!!
> this one is a hopper too
> *


and its working it should be on truucha vol 21


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 16 2005, 02:01 PM~4218361
> *and its working it should be on truucha vol 21
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Nov 16 2005, 11:53 AM~4217544
> *i dont kno why people hate on g bodys?  i love em especaily custom ones :biggrin:
> and i got acouple impalas but i got to have a gbody too!!
> this one is a hopper too
> *



the color is tight on that ride


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 16 2005, 01:33 PM~4217398
> *Ok!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


look I manage to get an X-RAY of you dancing







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 16 2005, 03:00 PM~4218356
> *I think I just gave my self an idea  :cheesy:
> *



We had talked about that years ago...I'm sure a lot of poeple have. haha :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

TRUUCHA CHECK YOUR EMAILZ & PM's


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Nov 15 2005, 10:17 PM~4213573
> *id be ashamed to be seen rolling like that keep that bullshit in compton where it belongs and out of the shows and magazines
> *



im sure alot of them would be ashamed to drive your truck.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 16 2005, 04:31 PM~4218535
> *im sure alot of them would be ashamed to drive your truck.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 16 2005, 04:25 AM~4214086
> *:uh: why don't you take off your bumpers, or header panel so you can be cool too then
> *


I'm talking to dumb ass high rider that talks alot for someone that don't have shit,and i'm not one of these it's the midwest agaist cali fools like most of the midwest is.The midwest isn't real at all cali fools are hopping every other day we out here hopp maybe once a month at a show and even hopping that little every hopper out here thats over 60 has got wear and tear on it i've seen it on all of them.Just be real thats all.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 16 2005, 04:41 AM~4214157
> *yea they are and shit my car is already falling apart but it will get put back together cus we have time I can see how it would get to the point where someone will say fuck why put it back on if its just going to fall right off and parts are not cheap like moldings and all
> *


Thats real.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 16 2005, 05:14 AM~4214402
> *"shitting"....No you don't....your car is definitely finally doing it...no disagreement there....but your tires are still way too big for our taste and you have 16 batteries.   :biggrin: Thats not hate...thats called preference.    Our monte still does more inches with less batteries and smaller wheels and tires....thats not hate...thats keeping it real.  :dunno:   :biggrin:    I'm glad you kept the bumpers on!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats not keepin it real,you need too get real.You talked shit about our monte only having bumper covers then you come out with the same shit.You talked shit about our shop and look we still here and hi-c has been gone for over a year allready.You all dogg almost anything that is out doing good and everyone is seeing it now.You talk about tires and wieght and you guys have been useing wieght for about 4-5years now and thats a fact.And you used to talk shit about poeple takin long on there cars and now it's you all that haven't had a new car out for over 3 years.And your all quit now.But just watch everyone when they do finally come out they will get loud again.You don't know shit about being real dan so don't even try.Now thats being real.
And this is a funny one after all the bad talk on us Jamie has the nerve to Pm allen and say good job on his car and on winning at the super show and on representing the midwest good.Why talk shit then tell him good job??????????????

Enough of this bullshit post more pics truucha.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

and the truth comes out  now i don't mean to brag but when FL chapter gets there hoppers going the M is not to be fucked with :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 16 2005, 11:47 PM~4219439
> *and the truth comes out    now i don't mean to brag but when FL chapter gets there hoppers going the M is not to be fucked with  :0
> *


We're allready not to be fucked with and i'm not just talkin about hoppin.Any dork can hopp high (with lead) thats not all it takes to be big at this game.      




Look his own words:QUOTE(big pimpin @ Nov 15 2005, 11:23 PM) 
I know you didn't say "shitting" silver. I see a bumper! A nice and solid one.  
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 15 2005, 10:52 PM~4214617
> *Ok this is for the guys that say they can't get major inches with no bumpers or front ends here some pics to prove you wrong this car is not doing 80-90 inces buts it did 78 with a front bumper no chains it had SHOCKS and still sat with the back bumper like 13"s off the ground all the way down so if you guys can figure out how to get your car to do the major inces im sure you can figure out how to modify them to be complete cars with BUMPERS
> *




the *shocks* on that car are ABSOLUTELTY ridiculous :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: a little to "creative" if you ask me he should of went without them....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 16 2005, 07:41 PM~4219800
> *We're allready not to be fucked with and i'm not just talkin about hoppin.Any dork can hopp high (with lead) thats not all it takes to be big at this game.
> Look his own words:QUOTE(big pimpin @ Nov 15 2005, 11:23 PM)
> I know you didn't say "shitting" silver.    I see a bumper!    A nice and solid one.
> ...


  next year will be a good one only because everyone had a head start on us and they think they could beat us and thats for every one from coast to coast not just the mid west and if any one wants to put monitary values on it let us know pic a car and hop it for as long as the car you picked out and then I am game


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Nov 16 2005, 05:18 PM~4219990
> *the shocks on that car are ABSOLUTELTY ridiculous :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: a little to "creative" if you ask me he should of went without them....
> *


You said it yourself and i quote "creative" yep your right the bulider took time and skill to build the car we use no lead betty hoppers up here pure pump power ours cars hop not fall back cause we are "creative" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Nov 16 2005, 11:06 AM~4217246
> *HERE WE GO WITH THE G-BODY SHIT AGAIN :nono:
> *


as you see by my post there is a smiley face at the end so it was a joke. as you see it was late in the midwest and i was talking shit with everyone else. trust me i am the furthest thing from a hater. if you read my previous post i was giving props, so please dont give me that shit.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 17 2005, 04:45 AM~4221626
> *as you see by my post there is a smiley face at the end so it was a joke. as you see it was late in the midwest and i was talking shit with everyone else. trust me i am the furthest thing from a hater. if you read my previous post i was giving props, so please dont give me that shit.
> *


Hater :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i hate you.........shit i guess i am a hater


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 17 2005, 03:59 AM~4221183
> *You said it yourself and i quote "creative" yep your right the bulider took time and skill to build the car we use no lead betty hoppers up here pure pump power ours cars hop not fall back cause we are "creative"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thats not what i heard. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0How you like that washington. :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 16 2005, 09:59 PM~4221183
> *You said it yourself and i quote "creative" yep your right the bulider took time and skill to build the car we use no lead betty hoppers up here pure pump power ours cars hop not fall back cause we are "creative"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ive seen the streetstars video, and that cutty floats to its bumper..lol...and the only thing that looked like it hit on pure power was that 64' from homie in Individuals that was crammin the fuk outta the backend... you guys were goin nutz over g-bodies doin 50+ DOUBLE PUMP... :uh: 

:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 17 2005, 04:50 AM~4221658
> *i hate you.........shit i guess i am a hater
> *


Most poeple do so your not a hater your just like everyone else.  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: actually i hate people that call people haters, for hating back on something i never hated on. and no matter how much water you sprinkle on a g body it will never grow into a caddy or impala :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 16 2005, 08:52 PM~4221678
> *ive seen the streetstars video, and that cutty floats to its bumper..lol...and the only thing that looked like it hit on pure power was that 64' from homie in Individuals that was crammin the fuk outta the backend... you guys were goin nutz over g-bodies doin 50+ DOUBLE PUMP...   :uh:
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I dont go nuts over nothing and that cutty don't float it hops it dont fall back like alot of the other cars


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 16 2005, 08:52 PM~4221677
> *Thats not what i heard. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0How you like that washington. :biggrin:
> *


Hey now MR SOILD HOLD DOWNS :biggrin: and its SPOKANE :0  :biggrin:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 16 2005, 08:59 PM~4221183
> *You said it yourself and i quote "creative" yep your right the bulider took time and skill to build the car we use no lead betty hoppers up here pure pump power ours cars hop not fall back cause we are "creative"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I take it that you agree the shocks are terrible on that car, seeing as how you completely shifted the point from 1 set of MONSTER shocks on an otherwise decent looking hopper, to the use of lead and quality of hoppers built in the N.W.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 16 2005, 10:59 PM~4221756
> *I dont go nuts over nothing and that cutty don't float it hops it dont fall back like alot of the other cars
> *


 i didnt say it fell back, i said it floated. :uh: :uh: 

you wanna see power watch the new Truucha 21 and look at Nim's full size caddillac destroy the ass end, THATS pure power...... 

im out again, PEACE 

BIG 'M'!!!!!

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Nov 16 2005, 09:05 PM~4221804
> *I take it that you agree the shocks are terrible on that car, seeing as how you completely shifted the point from 1 set of MONSTER shocks on an otherwise decent looking hopper, to the use of lead and quality of hoppers built in the N.W.
> *


I take that you blind as a fucking bat and have no clue what the fuck you are talking about because the car has 2 shocks jointed together not one MONSTER shock and the only lead in our cars is in the batteries


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 16 2005, 09:12 PM~4221873
> *I take that you blind as a fucking bat and have no clue what the fuck you are talking about because the car has 2 shocks jointed together not one MONSTER shock and the only lead in our cars is in the batteries
> *


 :uh: :uh: You tell em big tony how it's done up here big homie.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 17 2005, 04:56 AM~4221710
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: actually i hate people that call people haters, for hating back on something i never hated on. and no matter how much water you sprinkle on a g body it will never grow into a caddy or impala :biggrin:
> *


You left out the best cars of all lincolns hater. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 17 2005, 05:12 AM~4221873
> *I take that you blind as a fucking bat and have no clue what the fuck you are talking about because the car has 2 shocks jointed together not one MONSTER shock and the only lead in our cars is in the batteries
> *


Liar liar pants on fire. :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 16 2005, 09:22 PM~4221968
> *Liar liar pants on fire. :0
> *


What you talking bout willis????


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 17 2005, 05:02 AM~4221783
> *Hey now MR SOILD HOLD DOWNS :biggrin:  and its SPOKANE  :0    :biggrin:
> *


Just saying what i heard in vegas bro, :biggrin: And i have one solid hold down and it's not died wieght.It's for better looks and it holds down the batteries.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 16 2005, 09:24 PM~4221994
> *Just saying what i heard in vegas bro, :biggrin: And i have one solid hold down and it's not died wieght.It's for better looks and it holds down the batteries.
> *


What you hear fill me in cause i know personally my self use no lead in my cars other than the lead in the batteries and i know why you used the solid bar so you could customize it


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 16 2005, 10:21 PM~4221957
> *You left out the best cars of all lincolns hater. :biggrin:
> *


i hate lincolns too :biggrin:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 16 2005, 10:12 PM~4221873
> *I take that you blind as a fucking bat and have no clue what the fuck you are talking about because the car has 2 shocks jointed together not one MONSTER shock and the only lead in our cars is in the batteries
> *



2 sets of shocks joined together :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: if im "*blind as a fucking bat" * then so are you because i never said any thing about any car(s) having lead you did ......honestly tell me that the 2 sets of shocks look good on that car... :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Nov 16 2005, 09:27 PM~4222018
> *2 sets of shocks joined together :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: if im "blind as a fucking bat"   then so are you because i never said any thing about any car(s)  having lead you did ......honestly tell me that the 2 sets of shocks look good on that car... :uh:  :uh:
> *


Ya you never said the car had lead i was being sarcastic about that and yes 2 shocks put together looks better and is more "creative" than sticking chains on the car


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 17 2005, 05:32 AM~4222055
> *Ya you never said the car had lead i was being sarcastic about that and yes 2 shocks put together looks better and is more "creative" than sticking chains on the car
> *


No offence big dogg but i seen that car stick at like 65 so HOW YOU LIKE THAT WASHINGTON. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

Fuckin G Body, Big ass tires, got them off a Chicago car, really I did, Damn wheels don't even match, No front or back bumper, Front fenders beat all to hell, dent in pass door. Ohhh but there isn't any creases in the quarters like another Monte I know of, I guess it either has less weight in it or the frame is built better! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 17 2005, 05:26 AM~4222005
> *What you hear fill me in cause i know personally my self use no lead in my cars other than the lead in the batteries and i know why you used the solid bar so you could customize it
> *


I'm talking about washinton in general. :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

uh oh better get maaco. who cares fuckin g body :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Street Riders KC_@Nov 17 2005, 05:37 AM~4222090
> *Fuckin G Body, Big ass tires,  got them off a Chicago car, really I did, Damn wheels don't even match, No front or back bumper, Front fenders beat all to hell, dent in pass door. Ohhh but there isn't any creases in the quarters like another Monte I know of, I guess it either has less weight in it or the frame is built better! ! ! ! ! ! !
> *


Fuckin peace of shit i'm glad your redoing it,but it is still the highest car out of the midwest no matter what the haters say.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 17 2005, 05:39 AM~4222106
> *uh oh better get maaco. who cares fuckin g body :biggrin:
> *


We allready did and it was for free you gotta love those freebies.How about you do it this time for a playa price.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 16 2005, 09:37 PM~4222089
> *No offence big dogg but i seen that car stick at like 65 so HOW YOU LIKE THAT WASHINGTON. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You know what it stuck the owner himslef said it cause when he locked it up the rear wheel where under the doors of coarse it would stick but he made it not stick anymore and the new owner played with it a little more and got it to do th 78 i have no hard fealings


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 16 2005, 10:42 PM~4222124
> *We allready did and it was for free you gotta love those freebies.How about you do it this time for a playa price.
> *


you already know i told you before and by the way i was talking maaco for the rear bumper


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 16 2005, 09:38 PM~4222102
> *I'm talking about washinton in general. :0
> *


 :angry: take it back LOL none of the cars i have worked on or owned have had lead in them other than the batteries


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 17 2005, 05:26 AM~4222008
> *i hate lincolns too :biggrin:
> *


Your from detroit what do you know. :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i know hopping is stupid, but so much damn fun


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 17 2005, 05:47 AM~4222154
> *:angry:  take it back LOL none of the cars i have worked on or owned have had lead in them other than the batteries
> *


Well if you every need some theres an ex-shop here in kc that does it. :biggrin:


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

Yeah and next time it will have Show And Go, if it's free like the Maaco job! !! lol So what's up?????




> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 16 2005, 11:46 PM~4222148
> *you already know i told you before and by the way i was talking maaco for the rear bumper
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 17 2005, 05:51 AM~4222186
> *i know hopping is stupid, but so much damn fun
> *


So is drinking but it is also. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

nothing in life is free, well at least nothing you want


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 16 2005, 10:46 PM~4222148
> *you already know i told you before and by the way i was talking maaco for the rear bumper
> *


i need show & go on my rear bumber its all crakd from bumber chekin


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Street Riders KC_@Nov 17 2005, 05:52 AM~4222194
> *Yeah and next time it will have Show And Go, if it's free like the Maaco job! !!  lol So what's up?????
> *


Stick with maaco they do better work. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

pipe down shorty and i can probably handle that alex


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 16 2005, 10:54 PM~4222217
> *pipe down shorty and i can probably handle that alex
> *



when can i make an appointment :biggrin: ill bring the beer


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

you are always welcome you just cant bring fabian :0


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

but why they my tequila buddys : uffin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 17 2005, 05:57 AM~4222231
> *you are always welcome you just cant bring fabian :0
> *


D-town ain't ready for me anyway.


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

Yeah Alex we were trading shots of MezCal a couple weeks ago



> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 17 2005, 12:00 AM~4222259
> *but why they my tequila buddys : uffin:
> *


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Street Riders KC_@Nov 16 2005, 11:11 PM~4222327
> *Yeah Alex we were trading shots of MezCal a couple weeks ago
> *



i got sick behind a bush, and woke up with a splitting headach. never touchd it again


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 16 2005, 11:45 PM~4221626
> *as you see by my post there is a smiley face at the end so it was a joke. as you see it was late in the midwest and i was talking shit with everyone else. trust me i am the furthest thing from a hater. if you read my previous post i was giving props, so please dont give me that shit.
> *


 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 17 2005, 12:07 AM~4221825
> *i didnt say it fell back, i said it floated.  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> you wanna see power watch the new Truucha 21 and look at Nim's full size caddillac destroy the ass end, THATS pure power......
> ...


NO NEED TO WAIT HERE IS A SNEAK PEAK 
http://www.advancedsatellites.com/BLVDPIC.wmv


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 17 2005, 12:26 AM~4222008
> *i hate lincolns too :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Street Riders KC_@Nov 17 2005, 12:37 AM~4222090
> *Fuckin G Body, Big ass tires,  got them off a Chicago car, really I did, Damn wheels don't even match, No front or back bumper, Front fenders beat all to hell, dent in pass door. Ohhh but there isn't any creases in the quarters like another Monte I know of, I guess it either has less weight in it or the frame is built better! ! ! ! ! ! !
> *


GIVE ME MY TIRES BACK YOU COULD KEEP YOUR RIMS :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 17 2005, 12:51 AM~4222188
> *Well if you every need some theres an ex-shop here in kc that does it. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 17 2005, 12:56 AM~4222227
> *when can i make an appointment :biggrin:  ill bring the beer
> *


WE WILL ALL BE THERE :cheesy: :cheesy: LIKE ALWAYS THATS THE HANG OUT SPOT BIG M HEADQUATERS FOR D-TOWN


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 17 2005, 01:01 AM~4222263
> *D-town ain't ready for me anyway.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Street Riders KC_@Nov 17 2005, 01:11 AM~4222327
> *Yeah Alex we were trading shots of MezCal a couple weeks ago
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 17 2005, 01:15 AM~4222334
> *i got sick behind a bush, and woke up with a splitting headach. never touchd it again
> *


MAN i THINK i FINALY CAUGHT UP :biggrin: SO NOW HMMM


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 16 2005, 05:20 PM~4219261
> *Thats not keepin it real,you need too get real.You talked shit about our monte only having bumper covers then you come out with the same shit.You talked shit about our shop and look we still here and hi-c has been gone for over a year allready.You all dogg almost anything that is out doing good and everyone is seeing it now.You talk about tires and wieght and you guys have been useing wieght for about 4-5years now and thats a fact.And you used to talk shit about poeple takin long on there cars and now it's you all that haven't had a new car out for over 3 years.And your all quit now.But just watch everyone when they do finally come out they will get loud again.You don't know shit about being real dan so don't even try.Now thats being real.
> 
> *



I went ahead and formatted the blantant lies in red. :roflmao: Good times. If you don't have a car ready you should be quite....we know that...and thats why we are. But you never were...thats why you caught hell from me.  You always talked smack with other peoples cars, for YEARS....glad you finally got some stuff together. Also..just owning a car and letting it sit is not the same as working on it and/or talking shit saying "look what I'm gonna be serving everybody with" when its not even done. We don't do that. :biggrin: 

Don't forget....we have run this hopping shit out here for years..you all are just now getting there. Click here for all the wins...show after show for years.  


Morning everyone else. :wave: TTT for truucha. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 17 2005, 03:19 PM~4223473
> *I went ahead and formatted the blantant lies in red.    :roflmao:   Good times.   If you don't have a car ready you should be quite....we know that...and thats why we are.   But you never were...thats why you caught hell from me.    You always talked smack with other peoples cars, for YEARS....glad you finally got some stuff together.  Also..just owning a car and letting it sit is not the same as working on it and/or talking shit saying "look what I'm gonna be serving everybody with" when its not even done.  We don't do that.   :biggrin:
> 
> Don't forget....we have run this hopping shit out here for years..you all are just now getting there.  Click here for all the wins...show after show for years.
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: Once again you talk to try and look good on here,but i don't care what LILers think,you had wieght in rocs and cheered him on for 2 years(and jamie put it there)And i know you put extra in brandons(dead batts)scottys(metal)brains(lead)so i don't care if poeple on here beleave it or not I know.And everything in red is shit you all have done.And runnin it for years please fool you've been out of it for years.Hoppin at your buddies shop don't mean you run shit.I'm real about everything my car buckled not tryin to hide it like you all do everytime one of your's fucks up.The monte is done how come it wasn't at any shows this year?Because it's fuckin up justin even told shawn that,and the 70 buckled bad but you all just don't talk about that.And when we do beat your asses you just make excuses so whats the piont of even hoppin,your a hater and alot more poeple than before see it now.And by the way my lincoln is hoppin higher than any car you ever owned so you stop talkin on others poeples rides the monte isn't yours and brain can't even hopp it for him self,And it's leaded so it don't even count anyway.And lets see you beat this trunk don't forget we have been runnin the cleanest trunks for years.It even got you guys to build one and all of the midwest tryin to clean up the mess they used to have in the trunk.
[attachmentid=353435]
http://streetriderskc.com/Flash/videos/usacmajestics.wmv
But i am real you all do good work and i'm sure what ever you bring out will be nice,it should be after all these years.Laters dorkboy.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 17 2005, 09:45 AM~4223610
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Once again you talk to try and look good on here,but i don't care what LILers think,you had wieght in rocs and cheered him on for 2 years(and jamie put it there)And i know you put extra in brandons(dead batts)scottys(metal)brains(lead)so i don't care if poeple on here beleave it or not I know.And everything in red is shit you all have done.And runnin it for years please fool you've been out of it for years.Hoppin at your buddies shop don't mean you run shit.I'm real about everything my car buckled not tryin to hide it like you all do everytime one of your's fucks up.The monte is done how come it wasn't at any shows this year?Because it's fuckin up justin even told shawn that,and the 70 buckled bad but you all just don't talk about that.And when we do beat your asses you just make excuses so whats the piont of even hoppin,your a hater and alot more poeple than before see it now.And by the way my lincoln is hoppin higher than any car you ever owned so you stop talkin on others poeples rides the monte isn't yours and brain can't even hopp it for him self,And it's leaded so it don't even count anyway.And lets see you beat this trunk don't forget we have been runnin the cleanest trunks for years.It even got you guys to build one and all of the midwest tryin to clean up the mess they used to have in the trunk.</span>
> 
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Your bro made one clean trunk years ago...in his lincoln...and it didn't even have chrome fittings! :0 Running trunks for years huh? Big dog style. :biggrin: And it only took you 5-6 years later to finally beat my inches. Congratulations...you are #1. :cheesy: 6 years behind me and 4 years older than me....very impressive. :roflmao:

I have never put weight in anything to help it hop. Put your money were your mouth is. You are positive we have weight...then thats a 100% to double your money.....lets bet!!!!!!!!!!! 100% to double your money...why wouldn't you take that bet? 

I figured you would be getting tired of arguing over stupid shit on the internet by now....i sure am.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 17 2005, 10:25 AM~4223811
> *Your bro made one clean trunk years ago...in his lincoln...and it didn't even have chrome fittings!  :0 Running trunks for years huh? Big dog style.  :biggrin:  And it only took you 5-6 years later to finally beat my inches.  Congratulations...you are #1.  :cheesy: 6 years behind me and 4 years older than me....very impressive.  :roflmao:
> 
> I have never put weight in anything to help it hop.  Put your money were your mouth is.  You are positive we have weight...then thats a 100% to double your money.....lets bet!!!!!!!!!!!    100% to double your money...why wouldn't you take that bet?
> ...


hey big chippin you still talkin homie we invited you to come and get broken off in L.A sowhats up u comin or what


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 17 2005, 12:35 AM~4222419
> *GIVE ME MY TIRES BACK YOU COULD KEEP YOUR RIMS  :biggrin:
> *



We knew those were chicago tires! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 17 2005, 10:32 AM~4223865
> *hey big chippin you still talkin homie we invited you to come and get broken off in L.A sowhats up u comin or what
> *


<<===Am I suppose to stand in front of a car and dance???  :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 15 2005, 08:04 AM~4208388
> *You should take some of the proceeds from your video and buy those fools some bumpers.
> *


I agree. Get some bumper. :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 17 2005, 10:36 AM~4223897
> *<<===Am I suppose to stand in front of a car and dance???    :cheesy:
> *


you can dance after we brake you off


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 17 2005, 10:36 AM~4223897
> *<<===Am I suppose to stand in front of a car and dance???     :cheesy:
> *


come on know dont back out now you were talkin all that shit now ur backing out figures . with the name big chippin


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 17 2005, 04:25 PM~4223811
> *<span style='colorurple'>Your bro made one Congratulations...you are #1.   :cheesy: 6 years behind me and 4 years older than me....very impressive.  :roflmao:
> 
> I have never put weight in anything to help it hop.  Put your money were your mouth is.  You are positive we have weight...then thats a 100% to double your money.....lets bet!!!!!!!!!!!    100% to double your money...why wouldn't you take that bet?
> ...


AT least you said too right things in your post.Your right it didn't have chrome fittings and it was years ago,(you still haven't had one)before anyone else was even trying to do it.You remember that first show it came out at your whole click was tapeing his trunk(and it also beat your lincoln and justins when it was black back then.)And since we have done over 6 more too your clicks one. :uh: And your 6 years ahead right you just got your car doing high 40's in what 2001 or 02 and my car was just down like you have been for the past what 4 years now.And i don't need anymore money a have plenty dogg,and maybe you haven't used anything but your click has and you cheered for it same thing.Laters danny boy.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 17 2005, 04:32 PM~4223865
> *hey big chippin you still talkin homie we invited you to come and get broken off in L.A sowhats up u comin or what
> *


They don't even go to shows out this way bro they'll never go to cali.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 17 2005, 10:43 AM~4223939
> *Your right it didn't have chrome fittings and it was years ago,(you still haven't had one)before anyone else was even trying to do it.  You remember that first show it came out at your whole click was tapeing his trunk(and it also beat your lincoln and justins when it was black back then.)And since we have done over 6 more too your clicks one. :uh: And your 6 years ahead right you just got your car doing high 40's in what 2001 or 02 and my car was just down like you have been for the past what 4 years now.
> *


Oops....your right. My car was at that same show or at least shortly after when I completed it and my trunk looked like this below :tears: Damn I suck. :roflmao: You gotta be getting tired of being busted out? And yes, after a while your bro finally was able to beat us at one show. About 90% of the time we won. Thats real. :biggrin: 


If you stop making false statements there wouldn't be "another side to the story" and I wouldn't have to post back for these pointless drawn out arguments.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 16 2005, 10:45 PM~4221626
> *as you see by my post there is a smiley face at the end so it was a joke. as you see it was late in the midwest and i was talking shit with everyone else. trust me i am the furthest thing from a hater. if you read my previous post i was giving props, so please dont give me that shit.
> *


DON'T MATTER YOU STILL WAS UP IN THE MIX WITH THE HATERS :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 17 2005, 10:41 AM~4224340
> *Oops....your right.  My car was at that same show or at least shortly after when I completed it and my trunk looked like this below :tears:  Damn I suck.  :roflmao:  You gotta be getting tired of being busted out?  And yes, after a while your bro finally was able to beat us at one show.  About 90% of the time we won.  Thats real. :biggrin:
> If you stop making false statements there wouldn't be "another side to the story" and I wouldn't have to post back for these pointless drawn out arguments.
> *


HOPE YOU DONT THINK THAT IS A SUPER CLEAN TRUNK TO TALK SHIT ABOUT :buttkick:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 17 2005, 12:40 PM~4224714
> *HOPE YOU DONT THINK THAT IS A SUPER CLEAN TRUNK TO TALK SHIT ABOUT :buttkick:
> *



Nope...I didn't....he was just stating nobody else did anything in the trunk...well I did. And it was about the same level they had a "show" setup too, mine was a pure street setup. That is all.


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 17 2005, 05:41 PM~4224340
> *Oops....your right.   My car was at that same show or at least shortly after when I completed it and my trunk looked like this below :tears:  Damn I suck.   :roflmao:  You gotta be getting tired of being busted out?  And yes, after a while your bro finally was able to beat us at one show.   About 90% of the time we won.  Thats real. :biggrin:
> If you stop making false statements there wouldn't be "another side to the story" and I wouldn't have to post back for these pointless drawn out arguments.
> *


90% of the time you lie so much you beleave your own bullshit,you only hopped at like maybe 3 shows that tino was even at and one he beat you and at the first 314 show he was stock and you had allready done drop mounts and bullshit so it wasn't in the same class.And at that one show where both his balljoints broke he beat you at also.And i've siad this and have heard alot of poeple say this about your car,it looks way better in a pic then it did in person.Can everyone see his amp on that piece of wood that was held in place by a bungy cord.This is what my brothers looked like way back then and everyone tripped on his trunk back then no one did on yours ,the truth plain and simple bro.I know it has to suck for you trying so hard to be cool but your still a dork after all these years.laters dannyboy.
[attachmentid=354458]You weren't even close to the same level as you put it.Steel return lines all 3 adexs, panels cover up the trunk walls,painted batts you know back when you all said that was dumb to do to hard to keep it clean you all said.Wake up dan your whole low-rider life is nothing but LIL made up bullshit.Anyone in K C would tell you tinos was way better then yours.And this was the second time around.








And some more any questions.
[attachmentid=354490]
[attachmentid=354491]


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

You keep arguing over the same shit. How about this……heres something for you to do….go back to these old posts below….its the same thing over and over again like you like. Just read these posts and pretend like it is new arguing because I don’t feel like rehashing the same stuff over and over again. Have fun. :biggrin:


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=132320&hl=

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=123023&hl=

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=142636&hl=

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=132448&hl=

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=52590&hl=

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=65237&hl=


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=126475&hl=


TTT for Truucha.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

man there should seriously be a la kc hop.. we know we will be in colorado next year if you guys want to come out and play with our hopper comming out


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 18 2005, 11:54 AM~4232232
> *man there should seriously be a la kc hop.. we know we will be in colorado next year if you guys want to come out and play with our hopper comming out
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 18 2005, 04:38 PM~4231288
> *You keep arguing over the same shit.  How about this……heres something for you to do….go back to these old posts below….its the same thing over and over again like you like.  Just read these posts and pretend like it is new arguing because I don’t feel like rehashing the same stuff over and over again.    Have fun.  :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=132320&hl=
> 
> ...


Then why did you take all the time too pull these up,and the funny thing is the first 4 things you pulled up we beat you at,Black sunday we took first usac we were higher with both cars,scotty pulled up after and tinos was broke you know like your monte broke but we don't do bitch shit like that(but we should have).Anyway no need to waste my time on nobody see you later.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 18 2005, 06:54 PM~4232232
> *man there should seriously be a la kc hop.. we know we will be in colorado next year if you guys want to come out and play with our hopper comming out
> *


You mean dever LRM we don't go by bullshit rules but we should do this. :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

why is that scared that they will find the lead or extra pump :biggrin: 
hopefully it will be ready for the colorado 
here are some pics before the clear coat


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

Ohhh but there isn't any creases in the quarters like another Monte I know of, I guess it either has less weight in it or the frame is built better! ! ! ! ! ! !



so are the buckles in alex's quarters from weight?

and 1 thing i will never understand is why people walk under stuck cars?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Nov 20 2005, 10:24 AM~4242154
> *Ohhh but there isn't any creases in the quarters like another Monte I know of, I guess it either has less weight in it or the frame is built better! ! ! ! ! ! !
> so are the buckles in alex's quarters from weight?
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Nah bro alexs has saome from hitting the bumper so hard on the weak impala at the chi-town show,and they walk under them because everyone loves stuck cars. :biggrin: I'm sad to say no more stuck cars for us shawn tore the whole car apart it will look alot different when it comes back out.But lets see how long it takes for someone to beat 86.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 20 2005, 12:23 PM~4242690
> *:0  :0  :0 Nah bro alexs has saome from hitting the bumper so hard on the weak impala at the chi-town show,and they walk under them because everyone loves stuck cars. :biggrin: I'm sad to say no more stuck cars for us shawn tore the whole car apart it will look alot different when it comes back out.But lets see how long it takes for someone to beat 86.
> *



nah bra ...alexs car buckled at southern showdown where it didn't do so well and it was bucking around..you can't have all those double standards which was my only point for bringing alexs car in this .

just for the recod though he got it tuned in and is smahing the bumper.(alex)
:thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Nov 20 2005, 08:43 PM~4243521
> *nah bra ...alexs car buckled at southern showdown where it didn't do so well and it was bucking around..you can't have all those double standards which  was my only point for bringing alexs car in this .
> 
> just for the recod though he got it tuned in and is smahing the bumper.(alex)
> ...


Are you fuckin kidding,double standards is what we've been getting for years bro,and i didn't even know alex had a buckle on his ride.Shawn was talkin about our monte and there monte and we don't have any buckles so he's just stateing facts bro. :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 20 2005, 09:43 PM~4245153
> *Are you fuckin kidding,double standards is what we've been getting for years bro,and i didn't even know alex had a buckle on his ride.Shawn was talkin about our monte and there monte and we don't have any buckles so he's just stateing facts bro. :0
> *


do you even read the things you post ?

dfl buckles ?you say lead ,not built right.?

alex,majestics buckles you say slamin bumper?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Nov 20 2005, 03:24 AM~4242154
> *Ohhh but there isn't any creases in the quarters like another Monte I know of, I guess it either has less weight in it or the frame is built better! ! ! ! ! ! !
> so are the buckles in alex's quarters from weight?
> 
> ...



its buckled from the frame not being wraped and a body mount gave out


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 20 2005, 11:48 PM~4245950
> *its buckled from the frame not being wraped and a body mount gave out
> *


i wasn't getting down on your car homie ...didn't mean to drag you in here,

the comparison was only to show how ss is only getting down cause he don't like dfl


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

alex,majestics buckles you say slamin bumper?


paint craked on the bumper covers from slammin bumper


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Nov 20 2005, 08:49 PM~4245958
> *i wasn't getting down on your car homie ...didn't mean to drag you in here
> *



its all good.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Nov 21 2005, 03:49 AM~4245958
> *i wasn't getting down on your car homie ...didn't mean to drag you in here,
> 
> the comparison was only to show how ss is only getting down cause he don't like dfl
> *


Bro shawn said that first off about the frame not being right,and again you say i'm just talking because i don't like dfl well your right there but they do the same shit bro it goes both ways . :uh:I have buckles they talk shit they have buckles i talk shit.Any questions?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 21 2005, 02:33 AM~4245437
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

YEP I SAID IT ! ! ! ! ! !
and I built the mother f*ckin Elco, not you me! ! !lol





> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 21 2005, 06:53 PM~4251233
> *Bro shawn said that first off about the frame not being right,and again you say i'm just talking because i don't like dfl well your right there but they do the same shit bro it goes both ways . :uh:I have buckles they talk shit they have buckles i talk shit.Any questions?
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Street Riders KC_@Nov 22 2005, 01:29 AM~4253546
> *YEP I SAID IT ! ! ! ! ! !
> and I built the mother f*ckin Elco, not you me! ! !lol
> *


----------

